# 11x11 By Tony Fisher



## Higuy (Dec 19, 2009)

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET-mc7JdhYA&feature=sub
More info:
http://tonyfisherpuzzles.net/120%2011x11x11%20(%20Rubik%20type%20puzzle%20).html

Simply amazing...


----------



## Muesli (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Logan (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&p=191383#p191379

my response.


----------



## Brettludlow (Dec 19, 2009)

My god....


----------



## GermanCube (Dec 19, 2009)

.


.



.


( I dunno what to say)


----------



## DavidSanders (Dec 19, 2009)

I want it!


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 19, 2009)

MY GOD!!! I am uber jealous.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 19, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 20, 2009)

Holy shoot! If that's not the most eye-popping-thing I've seen all month, then... then... I'll eat my monitor!


----------



## TioMario (Dec 20, 2009)

If that thing pops... you will spend the rest of your life looking for the pieces...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 20, 2009)

:eek I actually thought he was going to drop kick it!
I was like  NOOOOOO... The I lol'd. Amazing feat!11!!!1!


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 20, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> :eek I actually thought he was going to drop kick it!
> I was like  NOOOOOO... The I lol'd. Amazing feat!11!!!1!



He should make a video where he drop kicks it down a sidewalk and sees if it will stay together...


----------



## raschy (Dec 20, 2009)

Woah. I was about to die when it said "Drop Kick" but I was relieved when he said "Do you think I'm really that stupid?" Amazing puzzle.


----------



## Hammond (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice. It looks great.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 20, 2009)

I was going to post it here but not sure if the new rule allowed it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 20, 2009)

As you said this is legal, not an illegal mass produced knockoff of an existing patent.


----------



## ianini (Dec 20, 2009)

That's insane!


----------



## (R) (Dec 20, 2009)

I think it is mildly funny that there is an 11x11 and 12x12 but no 10x10, Great job tony!


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 20, 2009)

Grr. Why won't V-Cubes release any different sized cubes?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 20, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> As you said this is legal, not an illegal mass produced knockoff of an existing patent.



I'm pretty sure the patent is legal.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 20, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Grr. Why won't V-Cubes release any different sized cubes?


perhaps you should give them the hundreds of thousands of dollars it costs to make one instead of complaining.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 20, 2009)

"It's Soo Big" In Fred's Voice


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 20, 2009)

HOLY... CRAP...
AND it looks like it would turn FINE with a couple squirts of silicone.

WOW.. 

The best I can do is a Siamese Cube.. :fp:fp:fp


----------



## Ness (Dec 20, 2009)

..just ... WOW ...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am at a loss for words. Astonishing.

And he talked!


----------



## Eternal Heart (Dec 20, 2009)

lol It looks hard to turn.


----------



## brunson (Dec 20, 2009)

Tony Fisher said:


> I was going to post it here but not sure if the new rule allowed it.


Did you copy Verdes' design? I'm just curious.

I'm not sure about the legality of copying someone's patent if it's not for sale, but whether it's technically legal or not, I'm fairly sure Panagiotis would be okay with it and I'm fine with the posting.

No matter what, it's an incredible feat. If nothing else, it's an excellent proof of concept for the design. Can you tell us about your fab process? Did you mold or "print" the pieces?



Eternal Heart said:


> lol It looks hard to turn.


lol you should make one better, then.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 20, 2009)

Well his site says 90% V-cube and then 10% magical fisher design.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes around 90% V-Cube design. The other 10% was designed by the guy who did the CAD work. Someone else printed the parts and then I made moulds and cast all the pieces. It was very much a joint effort so I certainly can't take all the credit.
As I understand it, in the UK I can legally copy a patented object if it's not to sell. I believe however in the USA the law is different and if I had made it there I would be breaking the law.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 20, 2009)

PHPJaguar said:


> Holy shoot! If that's not the most eye-popping-thing I've seen all month, then... then... I'll eat my monitor!


there is a 12x12x12 out...


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 20, 2009)

Tony Fisher said:


> Yes around 90% V-Cube design. The other 10% was designed by the guy who did the CAD work. Someone else printed the parts and then I made moulds and cast all the pieces. It was very much a joint effort so I certainly can't take all the credit.
> As I understand it, in the UK I can legally copy a patented object if it's not to sell. I believe however in the USA the law is different and if I had made it there I would be breaking the law.



as the new policy states, anything that is 'blatantly illegal' will be removed. This subject requires some extensive knowledge into patent laws, and I don't think any of the administration here knows enough to make a ruling on this.


----------



## brunson (Dec 21, 2009)

I would hope the Verdes would be good with it as a validation of, if not a tribute to, the genius of the design. I guess we'll hear differently if that is not the case.


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 21, 2009)

so does the 10% change help the puzzle turn better


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 21, 2009)

cincyaviation said:


> PHPJaguar said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shoot! If that's not the most eye-popping-thing I've seen all month, then... then... I'll eat my monitor!
> ...



Yes, but this 11x11 can be turned.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 21, 2009)

cooldayr said:


> so does the 10% change help the puzzle turn better



Perhaps you should construct an 11x11x11 using exactly the V-cube design, so we can compare them.


----------



## It3ration (Dec 22, 2009)

hot


----------



## Logan (Dec 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> cooldayr said:
> 
> 
> > so does the 10% change help the puzzle turn better
> ...



I don't think that would be a very good idea. Check out the TP thread to see how much flamage Tony is getting.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > PHPJaguar said:
> ...



May I politely ask what you mean?
The 12x12x12 can be turned as well.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 22, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Tony Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > Yes around 90% V-Cube design. The other 10% was designed by the guy who did the CAD work. Someone else printed the parts and then I made moulds and cast all the pieces. It was very much a joint effort so I certainly can't take all the credit.
> ...



then why did you remove threads with pictures that are not even a real photo? it's just simply pictures of the computer simulation of the 9x9 V-cube, and you "assumed" that it's a knockoff picture simply because of the mf8 Logo.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 22, 2009)

Logan said:


> I don't think that would be a very good idea. Check out the TP thread to see how much flamage Tony is getting.



The only person 'flaming' Tony was kastellorizo. Everyone else was saying that it was a good puzzle, or that people should stop discussing KOs in that thread.

And I agree, it is an amazing construction. I can't imagine how much it would have cost to build, or how long it would take to solve.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 31, 2009)

WWWWWWOOOOOOAAAAAAHHHHHH ill pay u $5 for it.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 31, 2009)

nice bump


----------

